# Vostok Diver



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm always looking for pictures in magazines and books (no not those sort of magazines Stan) to use as backgrounds for pictures.

Our little local book shop had a closing down sale and I got an A4 paperback called the ultimate encyclopidea of knots and ropework.

Here's my first picture using one of the photographs from the book. You'd almost believe I'd taken ages to set the rope, shells and nets around the watch, wouldn't you?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's the sort of watch to take on holiday Alex, cheap as chips, 200m wr and acrylic so you can polish the scratches out


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know Paul,good watches,but I wanted to take something I could wear out a night too.I do not like taking more than one watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And just what is wrong with wearing the Vostok "OUT" Not turning into a watch snob are we?







Only teasing. Mind you I'd always take at least two watches when I go anywhere these days.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another good picture PG.









I do like that Vostok, I should get one shouldn't I?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Stan you should. I've been wearing her for a couple of days and am still amazed how they can do a full jeweld auto 200M wr at the price. I've been timing mine as Jason is borrowing it (may let him keep it if he's good esp as I've got a few more coming) and although it started off poorly once it's fully wound it keeps to within 10 sec's a day!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds about right at 10 seconds, my two are about the same. I had one that was about +6 but gave that to my best mate Mark.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> may let him keep it if he's good










Cor...I'd be VERY good for a new watch!!!!
















Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,before I collected Russian watches,I was a watch snob,not now though


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I'm always looking for pictures in magazines and books (no not those sort of magazines Stan) to use as backgrounds for pictures.


 Errrrr... I'm not sure what 'magazines' do you have in mind but if you thinking of 'that kind' of magazines, well some of them use rope and stuff.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paul was good enough to come round yesterday to drop off the Vostock for its big test...Im off to Dubai for some SCUBA diving starting this Sunday and am going to test its water resistance..poor thing!!!

Thanks again Paul, I hope I can get photos!!!

Jason


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Have a good time Jason and make sure you take some photos.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Adrian, Hope I can take photos....proper digi underwater cameras cost a packet







May be able to hire one, you can get sealed film ones but have to be carefull of how deep you go with them, we had one 'explode' on an assent cos the pressure built up too much!!!

Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hope the Vostok doesn't do that Jason.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason,

I've just clicked.







The Boctoc amphibia's have a chromed bezel, might be an idea to wash them in clean water after diving in saline?

Might save some long term damage.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good idea Stan...Dive centers usually have a big 'pool' of fresh water for just such a purpose...scuba regulaters are chromed as well so its part of the maintenence to give all your kit a thorough rincing post dive.









Jason


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Thanks Adrian, Hope I can take photos....proper digi underwater cameras cost a packet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A camera can't explode on ascent as it's interior pressure is ambient at the time it was sealed (i.e. 1 ATA) and no gas gets added while underwater. Now if the battery leaks and water gets in the camera, gas is produced, interior pressure rises, and a seal can blow. I had this happen to one of my Nikonos strobes last Jan when I carelessly crossthreaded the battery compartment cover. The cover blew off on ascent and the battery compartment flooded, ruining a $25 set of rechargeables. The strobe was repairable fortunately.

Any dive boat/shop worth the hire will have a rinse tank for dive kit and a separate one for cameras and dive computers. I always leave my watch and computer on their respective wrists and rinse them with my camera rig 9loosening all fittings underwater). However, even an extended soak and rinse can leave salt buildup under the bezel. It's worth learning how to remove and replace your bezel for this reason. Or just buy a Citizen 1000m (bezel designed to be easily removed by user) from Roy







Always check bezel turning on vintage divers - any past saltwater use will have fouled the bezel if it wasn't properly maintained.

I'd recommend hiring a housed digital camera for the trip. The price is usually reasonable, digital images are easily manipulated and distributed, and the learning curve is friendlier than with film. If you get to the point of diving often enough and want to buy your own rig, you'll have some experience as to what your preferences are. A good digital rig rated to sport diving depths can be had for less than 1000 USD and prices are dropping steadily.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Or just buy a Citizen 1000m


Would love to Nalu









Thanks for the advice, stuck in Britain for most of the year we only dive on our summer hols and this is only our second since we qualified open water









Weve just bought our own regs , BCD and suits etc so Im really looking forward to getting them wet for the first time...And Pauls Vostok of course!!

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jason., did you not read the note on the envelope, it's *your* Vostok now! Keep it and enjoy a cheap Russian Thrill!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paul I must confess I diddnt
















Your a star, thank you very much indeed !!!!!! Thats very cool of you









I will now try to convince the 710 i havent bought another watch!!

Thanks again mate!

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just don't blame me if it leaks! I did the back up as tight as I could get it!


----------

